
The Symbian open source experiment has failed - lotusleaf1987
http://blogs.gartner.com/nick_jones/2010/09/27/the-symbian-open-source-experiment-has-failed/
======
devmonk
Symbian was even mostly ignored 4 years ago. It's sad but it's true. Those old
mobile OS's have just had it coming.

